# Cant' believe I just wasted $24 on premium dog food



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

So I bought a two pound box of the grain free, no meat byproducts, no GMO's, okay for human consumption,Turkey recipe Honest Kitchen dog food, which came highly recommended by dogfoodadvisor.com and had lots of 5 star reviews at chewy.com. 

I was so pleased at my choice that I even tasted it since the lady in their video did this to prove it was good. I can't say I'd put in on my menu, but if starving I'd eat it.

So with great fanfare and Bella wagging her tail in anticipation of something new, I gave it to her. 

What did girlfriend do? She turned her nose up at it. I want to wring her pretty little poodle neck and told her so. She gave me lots of poodle kisses and assured me that if she were starving, we could eat it together. :angel:

SMH and chuckling; her pickiness reminds me of how my youngest used to be. Human kids, dog kids, doggone but they're a lot alike.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Asta turned his nose up on Honest Kitchen too! He qualifies as a picky eater. I've tried food, treats - spoiled him really and what he doesn't like I end up giving to my sister-in-law who has 6 dogs and they love anything.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I got a box of HK on an introductory offer. Tonka didn't take up the offer tho. Simply walked away from it.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

Pet stores will reimburse you if only a small amount was eaten.

The best is to get many samples from the store, feed them as treats and go with the favorite one. Then, even if they don’t eat it right away as a mean, stick with it if you don’t want to end up with a picky dog.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Molly ate it when she was younger....but only after I made it thicker and added canned food to it..........I found out the hard way she has a thing about 'texture' and mushy foods.........she likes her food chunky, crunchy, or raw!!!! So my suggestion, to use it up, is to get some nice smelly canned and add it LOL! Tuna worked too! LOL!


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

Dechi said:


> Pet stores will reimburse you if only a small amount was eaten.


Yes, I would try to return it


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

All you poodles out there. Don't eat mushy dog food. Hang out for as long as possible for human food and if that fails eat only the crunchy food. It feels better in the tummy and gives you good firm poos. Watch out for food that swells up in the tummy. It can cause bloat.
Gracie
PS a hang dog look with sad eyes will get you everywhere. If that fails try stink-eye.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy says gooey food is bleugh. And dried food smells like horrible mushrooms after a week or so. And turkey gives you terrible tummy aches and then keeps you up all night. There are reasons I ended up home cooking!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

ericwd9 said:


> All you poodles out there. Don't eat mushy dog food. Hang out for as long as possible for human food and if that fails eat only the crunchy food. It feels better in the tummy and gives you good firm poos. Watch out for food that swells up in the tummy. It can cause bloat. -Gracie... PS a hang dog look with sad eyes will get you everywhere. If that fails try stink-eye.


Lol, you hit the nail on the head! My kids are grown and the youngest now lives on her own, so I actually like sharing with Bella at dinner time. This has been supplemented with crunchy dog foods, Royal Canine and Rachel Ray's Peak (she gives both only 3/5 stars). Thanks for the warning about bloat!!!



Dechi said:


> ...get many samples from the store...


Been wanting to do this, just been avoiding the extra driving and sometimes parking hassle in DC. This is long overdue.



> Thanks to everyone else...


I've had all good experiences with chewy.com so will see if they'll accept a return. Thanks for the encouragement b/c I only rarely do returns and that's only when something is defective. We'll see.


----------

